# Pellet stoves



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Are they relatively safe in a woodworkers shop? If you keep them clean and clean the sawdust and stuff around them.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I traded our indoor wood stove for a pellet. Costlier, but the convenience makes up for it.

The pellet stove runs completely sealed in that you never really have to expose the flame by opening the door for any reason.

As with any wood stoves, you can get all sorts of baffles, etc for the outside to modify the required clear space envelop required for code.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I would void my fire insurance having any wood stove in an uninhabited structure. Check your policy?


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I use a pellet stove in my shop, works great.


----------



## Timturner (Nov 6, 2020)

I am looking to put one in my shop ,electric is crazzy


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

I've had one in my basement woodshop for years , love it, Shop is toasty and the heat does alot to cut back on heating oil use.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

> I would void my fire insurance having any wood stove in an uninhabited structure. Check your policy?
> 
> - Andre


I have one in my garage insurance said it was the only type of stove I could hook up to the chimney that was there.
So I was thinking of putting onr in my shop as well just got to find a place for it.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

As long as you don't vent your DC to the outside and force reverse flow. 
For me, I want all-year and maintain constant 50% humidity so my wood is stable and tools don't rust. So did a split.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The combustion on them is enclosed, so yes they are safe. I had a Quadra fire (this was in the house, our last place) and it did have some complicated electronics that weren't sealed. No idea if a coating of sawdust on them would cause a problem….but that would be true of almost any heat source any more….except maybe a wood stove.


----------

